# 2008 madone 4.7



## Dale (Mar 13, 2004)

trek is replacing the 5.1 with a 4.7 tct carbon does anyone have info. on this bike?


----------



## true_north (Dec 2, 2007)

*it's a 4.5, not a 4.7*

Why not just go to the Trek web site? Check out the entire Madone 2008 line-up, complete with specs and prices. Do note that there is no 4.7 in the list-

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2008/road/madone/madone45/


----------



## Dale (Mar 13, 2004)

I was told it would a 4.7 not the 4.5


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

4.5 tct carbon exists - around $2g's at lbs
5.1 oclv is around $2.6g's
5.2 oclv is around $3.0g's

4.5 looks good, except the 90mm bottom bracket doesn't exist. If it were up to me, I would go at least 5.1, since the bottom bracket is one of the key advancements.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

I have heard that due to the popularity of the 5.2, that Trek has decided to discontinue the 5.1. They will continue to fill orders placed before 9/15. So there may be some in shops now, but there won't be any more made past that. 

Since the 5.1 was the only WSD model with a triple, Trek is planning to introduce a 4.7...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dale said:


> I was told it would a 4.7 not the 4.5


And whomever told you that would be correct.
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2008/road/madone/madone47/
There's no price listed yet but I wrote to customer support and asked about availability, price, weight and a description of how TCT and black carbon differ in ride quality. I know the last question will garner a marketing statement to some extent, but it'll be worth a read.


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> And whomever told you that would be correct.
> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2008/road/madone/madone47/
> There's no price listed yet but I wrote to customer support and asked about availability, price, weight and a description of how TCT and black carbon differ in ride quality. I know the last question will garner a marketing statement to some extent, but it'll be worth a read.


Having seen the 4.5 many times, i suspect the 4.7 will have the same frame, but has better componentry - i.e. ultegra vs. 105. The seat post is a traditional one, hence my suspicion it's the same frame as the 4.5. My guess - MSRP will be around $2,600, but can probably be picked up for around $2,400 at lbs.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

unagidon said:


> Having seen the 4.5 many times, i suspect the 4.7 will have the same frame, but has better componentry - i.e. ultegra vs. 105. The seat post is a traditional one, hence my suspicion it's the same frame as the 4.5. My guess - MSRP will be around $2,600, but can probably be picked up for around $2,400 at lbs.


They both say TCT carbon, so odds are they're the same frameset. Even so, the difference in price may be worthwhile to upgrade to Ultegra. I'd guess it'll weigh in at roughly 17 lbs.

Something I just found on Trek's knowledgebase:
http://www.trekbikes.com/faq/questions.php?questionid=20


----------



## true_north (Dec 2, 2007)

*Well, here it is, Dale!*

The Trek web site has the 4.7 on display. Check it out!

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2008/road/madone/madone47/


----------



## Dale (Mar 13, 2004)

to late I went and bought a 08 madone 5.2 got a good deal!


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

5.2 > 4.7

I would for sure want the OCLV if going the trek route. Congrat's Dale - I almost bought one myself, but ended up with a Look 555 instead.


----------

